# Tie line Fray...



## ryancousins (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone have a way to prevent the fraying that always happens with traditional theater tie line? I imagine it doesn't bug most people but I guess I'm a little OCD! With paracord, you can burn/melt the ends really nicely. But I'd feel like a fake if I used paracord!


----------



## JonCarter (Jul 6, 2015)

Whip the ends and dip in shellac.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 7, 2015)

E-tape the ends when cutting it and burn the e-tape.


----------



## rsmentele (Jul 7, 2015)

I've seen where some people just tie an overhand knot at each end. Makes a nice stopper that way as well.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 7, 2015)

Flexbond glue, plasti dip, and heat-shrink tubing also work.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 7, 2015)

If it's really that bothersome to you, light a candle. Let it burn just enough to form a melted pool of wax near the wick. Extinguish the flame, and dip the end of the tieline in the wax. Repeat without rinsing.


----------



## jstroming (Jul 20, 2015)

I just use a lighter to get it burning then hit with a hammer


----------



## StradivariusBone (Jul 20, 2015)

ryancousins said:


> But I'd feel like a fake if I used paracord



I've used it in a pinch, and it is a lot easier to keep orderly in this regard. Is there a reason why it's no bueno for this application? I can see it melting if against a fixture, but tie line doesn't seem much less flammable overall.


----------



## themuzicman (Jul 20, 2015)

Who has time to whip the ends of every piece of tie line they use? I buy in 1000' spools and go through 1 if not more every show. If I whipped the ends of every piece of tie, I would have to hire someone full time just to do that. Easiest solution is to just get over the OCD and get the show in the door. If it really is mission critical show-stopping sort of thing, tie a knot or e-tape the ends.


----------



## danTt (Jul 20, 2015)

ryancousins said:


> Does anyone have a way to prevent the fraying that always happens with traditional theater tie line? I imagine it doesn't bug most people but I guess I'm a little OCD! With paracord, you can burn/melt the ends really nicely. But I'd feel like a fake if I used paracord!


My solution usually involves the circular file found under most office desks...


----------

